# .Exe in windows 10 Mobile



## LuizWay (Sep 1, 2016)

Hello, I wonder if there is any way to run .exe on devices with Windows 10 Mobile.
If so, could you help with a tutorial? Thanks for the attention.


----------



## ngame (Sep 1, 2016)

LuizWay said:


> Hello, I wonder if there is any way to run .exe on devices with Windows 10 Mobile.
> If so, could you help with a tutorial? Thanks for the attention.

Click to collapse



exe is the native format of Windows and Windows Phone but it doesn't mean you can copy exe file from your pc and run it.
PC exe files are based on X86 and X64 but Mobile exe files are ARM and they are completely different


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 1, 2016)

Windows CE .exes can be runned?


----------



## snickler (Sep 1, 2016)

ARM compiled EXEs can run using my CMD in SSH solution (that @gus33000 automated in Interop Tools). Aside from that, you CAN run a .NET 4/4.5 Console app if it's named specific names (which I explain here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3185766).


----------



## lukjok (Sep 2, 2016)

snickler said:


> ARM compiled EXEs can run using my CMD in SSH solution (that @gus33000 automated in Interop Tools). Aside from that, you CAN run a .NET 4/4.5 Console app if it's named specific names (which I explain here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3185766).

Click to collapse



Weird... I made a custom C++ console app and it worked fine in  console.


----------



## snickler (Sep 2, 2016)

lukjok said:


> Weird... I made a custom C++ console app and it worked fine in  console.

Click to collapse



Yes, it's supposed to. As long as it was compiled for ARM, it will run.


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 2, 2016)

so...who can made  arm exe files?


----------



## sensboston (Sep 2, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> so...who can made  arm exe files?

Click to collapse



Anyone with VS installed and experience  But arm-porting requires some additional skills - not all API's/functions are available on the arm platform.

I tried to build Far Manager for arm but still need to take care of about 54 issue (replace missing x86/64 functionality).


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 2, 2016)

:silly: I.m still dreaming about mortscript.... imagine something like tasker on android


----------



## snickler (Sep 2, 2016)

Do it. This was the exact reason I made sure to make a tutorial on how to get CMD running over SSH when I noticed it was possible. If you have the talent to, get your programming on.. Make apps and solutions that are useful for us. Let's get W10M on a better level and show everyone what we can do


----------



## sensboston (Sep 2, 2016)

@augustinionut, you don't need mortscript on windows, it has (suppose to but I haven't checked IoT system32 for it) own tools and services.
@snickler, have you experimented with the services like task scheduler etc.?


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 2, 2016)

snickler said:


> Do it. This was the exact reason I made sure to make a tutorial on how to get CMD running over SSH when I noticed it was possible. If you have the talent to, get your programming on.. Make apps and solutions that are useful for us. Let's get W10M on a better level and show everyone what we can do

Click to collapse



Im a noob, i better do reverse engineering, i dont even have sufficient data do download visual studio


----------



## Insignificant (Sep 2, 2016)

How high are the chances to get Office 2013 (from Windows RT) running on it?


----------



## sensboston (Sep 3, 2016)

Insignificant said:


> How high are the chances to get Office 2013 (from Windows RT) running on it?

Click to collapse



I think, zero.


----------

